# Serra da Estrela - Penhas Douradas - Neve - 18_03_08



## RMontanha (20 Mar 2008 às 01:18)

Boa noite, 
depois de acompanhar durante algum tempo este forum, decidi registar-me e participar.
Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo (que devido às limitações do equipamento e utilizador não capta a verdadeira beleza do evento) sobre o episódio de queda de neve registado no passado dia 18-03-08, nas Penhas Douradas (aprox. 1300-1500m), entre as 14h e 15h. Durante a captação do vídeo a temperatura oscilou entre 1º e 1,5º, não se observando acumulação de neve neste período. 
Abraço

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDnDil65Q3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 01:26)

RMontanha disse:


> (que devido às limitações do equipamento e utilizador não capta a verdadeira beleza do evento)



Bem-vindo

Limitações? Esta excelente... Belo video! Gostei das passagens de local para local... e do floco que ficou na camara

Bom video


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 01:28)

Bem-Vindo RMontanha!

Óptimo video! Obrigado pela partilha!
És de Penhas Douradas ou de aí perto?


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2008 às 02:10)

Bemvindo RMontanha! Está muito bom o video, essa zona da serra é muito bonita. Em que local te situas mais exactamente? Não me digas que és o observador da estãção meteorológica mais alta de Portugal


----------



## StormFairy (20 Mar 2008 às 02:15)

Olá e obrigado por este momento. 
Neveeeeeeeee !!!   Já comi uns bocadinhos e é bem bom...
Estive a passear por aí há 1 mês, gostei e espero voltar.


----------



## RMontanha (20 Mar 2008 às 14:40)

Olá a todos...ainda bem que gostaram.
Não, não sou o observador da estação mais alta de Portugal, mas estou perto...em Manteigas!!
Já agora se quiserem ver mais algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela deste e de outros Invernos convido-vos a visitarem o meu Blog:Refugiodamontanha.blogs.sapo.pt
Abraço


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 16:12)

RMontanha disse:


> Olá a todos...ainda bem que gostaram.
> Não, não sou o observador da estação mais alta de Portugal, mas estou perto...em Manteigas!!
> Já agora se quiserem ver mais algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela deste e de outros Invernos convido-vos a visitarem o meu Blog:Refugiodamontanha.blogs.sapo.pt
> Abraço



Manteigas?
No fim-de-semana de 5 de Outubro de 2007, quis ir até Manteigas com uns colegas. Era o lugar perfeito para um fim-de-semana de caminhada pela Serra. Só foi pena descobrirmos que não havia transportes para aí. 
Mas ainda um dia desdes hei-de ir aí


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 16:15)

Video espetacular


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 16:38)

Bom registo


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2008 às 16:41)

Muito bem vindo! 

E pode-se dizer que entraste com o pé direito!  Muito bom vídeo!


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 17:43)

Bem vindo RMontanha
Bom video, da sempre maravilhosa neve


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

RMontanha disse:


> Boa noite,
> depois de acompanhar durante algum tempo este forum, decidi registar-me e participar.
> Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo (que devido às limitações do equipamento e utilizador não capta a verdadeira beleza do evento) sobre o episódio de queda de neve registado no passado dia 18-03-08, nas Penhas Douradas (aprox. 1300-1500m), entre as 14h e 15h. Durante a captação do vídeo a temperatura oscilou entre 1º e 1,5º, não se observando acumulação de neve neste período.
> Abraço



Bom registo! 

E bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## kikofra (3 Jun 2009 às 21:11)

como o video nao aparecia, pus aqui de novo o endereço dele, e asim ja da


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 13:46)

Parabéns pelo vídeo...

E só agora é que o "descobri".


----------

